# Dry Firing Kimbers



## springerchop (Dec 6, 2009)

I've used azoom snap caps in some of my other autos ( Don't get on me for saying I have two Keltecs) :smt001

Any harm in using snaps caps for dry fire in my UCII? Seems the manual says it's ok to dry fire without them.

Thanks!


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

I've heard old timers say not to dry fire, but a gun enthusiast friend of mine said the he dry dumps all of his guns from various manufacturers, and has never had a problem...hope that helps.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Although it's supposed to be OK to dry-fire M1911 clones, I don't. It's gotta be hard on the gun.
Use snap caps. Azoom makes really good ones.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Snap caps are just too cheap an insurance policy to not use them.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Although it's supposed to be OK to dry-fire M1911 clones, I don't. It's gotta be hard on the gun.
> Use snap caps. Azoom makes really good ones.





DevilsJohnson said:


> Snap caps are just too cheap an insurance policy to not use them.


+1

I also use A-Zoom snap caps. Get the aluminum and not the plastic if you can. They are about $12-$15 for a package of 5.


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

HA!! I just died laughing at dosborn's pic signature. So true these days...


----------

